# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Φωλίτσα!!!!!!!

## Giorgekid

Ακουσατε-ακουσατε!!!!!ο ερρικος αν κρινω καλα ειναι θηλυκο!!!!!!και μιας και ειναι ανοιξη.....ξερετε εσεις!!!!!οριστε και η νεα φωλια που τους εφτιαξα αν και δεν ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι ακομα....... 
Και ο/η κουκλος/α μου!!!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

Αν και δεν ξέρω πως είναι η φωλιές στα κοκατιλ μου φαίνεται λίγο μικρή και στενή η φωλίτσα..Πάντως κάνει ωραία δουλια..

----------


## Giorgekid

Ελισσαιε για να πω την αληθεια μετα κοιταξα τις διαστασεις και χανει λιγο,......οι κανονικες διαστασεις ειναι 25χ25χ25 και ειναι 21,2χ21,1χ21,1......δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα παντως πιστευω......

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιώργο καλή η προσπάθειά σου για την κατασκευή... 
Αλλά έχει ένα βασικό μειονέκτημα.. τη λευκή επίστρωση του ξύλου που γλιστράει πάρα πολύ και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση οι πιθανοί νεοσσοί να μπορούν να σταθούν στα πόδια τους.. οπότε πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες για splayed legs!

Τώρα δεν ξέρω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο εργαλείο με το οποίο να τρίψεις τον πάτο για να φύγει αυτή η επίστρωση και να μην πάει χαμένος ο κόπος... αν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μετά θα δημιουργηθούν εύκολα ακίδες που μπορεί να τραυματίσουν τα πουλάκια...

Επίσης θέλω να σου θέσω κάποια ερωτήματα και έναν προβληματισμό....
Ο Ερρίκος πως κρίνεις ότι είναι θηλυκό? 
Εάν είναι, ταίρι έχει?
Έχουν γίνει ζευγάρι που να δείχνουν ότι το πάνε για αναπαραγωγή?
Διατροφική προετοιμασία έχεις κάνει?
Τα πουλιά είναι άνω του 1,5 έτους?

Εάν η απάντηση στα παραπάνω είναι ναι... έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μέχρι να τελειώσει η αναπαραγωγή (αν σκεφτούμε ότι βάζεις τώρα τη φωλιά θα τελειώσει το νωρίτερο τέλη Σεπτέμβρη) τα πουλιά θα έχουν πέσει σίγουρα σε πτερόρροια?

----------


## Giorgekid

Δεν σφυριζει σαν τον παρη κανει μονο λιγους μικρους ηχους χωρις διαρκεια.....εχει ταιρι τον παρη.....ο παρης ειναι 2χρονων και ο ερρικος 7-8 μηνων......δεν εχω σκοπο για αναπαραγωγη τωρα αλλα του χρονου την ανοιξη η τον σεπτεμβρη που για σεπτεμβρη δεν το βλεπω....τωρα οσων αφορα τα splayed legs τα εχω προβλεψει ολα!!!!θα βαλω μεσα στην φωλια ενα ακομα κομματι ξυλου διαφορετικο που να καλυβει ολο το αλλο ξυλο!!!!!!και στο αλλο ξυλο που δεν θα γλιστραει θα κανω και ενα βαθουλωμα στην μεση οπως χρειαζεται!!!! :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

> ο παρης ειναι 2χρονων και ο ερρικος 7-8 μηνων......δεν εχω σκοπο για αναπαραγωγη τωρα αλλα του χρονου την ανοιξη η τον σεπτεμβρη που για σεπτεμβρη δεν το βλεπω....


Ααα... οκ! Γιατί στο πρώτο ποστ εγώ κατάλαβα πως θέλεις να τα βάλεις τώρα να ζευγαρώσουν!

Ωραία η σκέψη να βάλεις από επάνω ένα άλλο ξύλο, όμως θα πρέπει να το κόψεις ακριβώς στις ίδιες διαστάσεις για να μην αφήσεις κενά γύρω! 
Βαθούλωμα δεν είναι και απαραίτητο να ξέρεις... τα κοκατίλ γεννάνε μια χαρά και σε φωλιά χωρίς αυτό!

----------


## Giorgekid

Οποτε δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το βαθουλωμα!καλυτερα!θα ξεβιδωσω τις βιδες απο μπροστα και θα βαλω το ξυλο και θα τις ξαναβιδωσω!!!!!και αν εχει κανενα κενο θα βαλω πριονιδι!αν και κενο δεν θα εχει λεμε τωρα......ωστοσο  ζευγαρωμα ειτε απο του χρονου ειτε απο τον σεπτεμβρη με λιγες πιθανοτητες!......βεβαια μπαινω σε πειρασμο....ενας φιλος εκτροφεας ο οποιος εχει 2 ζευγαρια μπατζι θελει να μου δωσει ενα για την μπιανκα  που ειναι 12-13 μηνων και αυτος κοντα 1-2 χρονων!και εχω δει το πουλακι απο κοντα κουτσουλιες και τα λοιπα....και ειναι ολα τελεια!μεχρι και διατροφικη προετοιμασια εχει κανει γιατι τον ετοιμαζε αλλα δεν το αντεχει λογω χρονου......τι να κανω?μονο η καραντινα τα χωριζει......αλλα σου λεω πως το πουλακι απο κουτσουλιες και νωχελικα συμπτωματα κτλ ειναι αψογο!αφου οταν πηγα "τραγουδησε" λιγο για μενα!αυτην την φλυαρια που κανουν τα μπατζι....και ελεγα πως εφοσον εχω την φωλια......αλλα δεν νομιζω λογω καραντινας .....εσυ τι λες βρε χρυσα?νιωθω μπερδεμενος.....

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Γεια! Στη θεση σου, δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσα τη συγκεκριμενη φωλια γιατι ειναι φτιαγμενη απο επικινδυνο υλικο. Η μελαμινη (λευκη επιστρωση) ειναι κολλημενη πανω σε νοβοπαν, που ειναι ενα συνθετικο ξυλο αποτελουμενο απο πριονιδι και χημικες κολλες. Οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι ιδιαιτερα επικινδυνο για πουλια οπως οι παπαγαλοι που μασανε τα παντα. Εκτος αυτου τα κομματακια της μελαμινης κοβουν σαν ξυραφι, δεν θελεις να φανταστεις τι θα γινει αν τα καταπιουν. Για φωλια να προτημας κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης, 8-10 χιλιοστων. Δεν ειναι ακριβο και μπορει να κοπει να να δουλευτει καλυτερα απο την μελαμινη! Συγνωμη αν σε απογοητευσα!!

----------


## Giorgekid

-δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει αυτο!!!!!!αλλα αυτην την φωλια την ειχα βαλει στο κλουβι για 2 ημερες ισα ισα να εξοικειωθουν μαζι της και μετα την εβγαλα και τις δυο μερες την μασουλουσαν!!!!!δεν εχουν παθει τιποτα!!!!!

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Ποιο αν ισχυει? Η μελαμινη ειναι 100% χημικο προιον με επικινδυνα υλικα. Οσο για το πασουλημα, ασ τη μερικες μερες και θα δεις... Τη ροκανιζουν στο σημειο εισοδου καθως πιανονται με το ραμβος για να μπουν και να βγουν. Προσωπικη μου αποψη πως δεν αξιζει για 5-10 ευρω που θα σου κοστισουν τα σωστα ξυλα να το διακινδυνεψεις..

----------


## blackmailer

Νομίζω ο Μανώλης έχει δίκιο...αξίζει για μερικά ευρώ να πάθουν τίποτα τα πουλάκια σου; Πες ότι είναι μια πρώτη προσπάθεια που δεν πήγε καλά απλά!! σιγά το πράμα

----------


## Giorgekid

Εχεις δικιο και εσυ και ο μανωλης!!!!!!!!δεν εχω καμια απολυτως διαθεση να χασω την μεγαλυτερη λατρεια στην ζωη μου για 5 ευρω!!!!!!τωρα βεβαια τι να πω......νιωθω λιγο μπερδεμενος γιατι ρωτησα τον παππου μου που ξερει απο ξυλα και τετοια πραγματα και μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι φτιαγμενο απο κολλα και χημικα......δεν το διακυνδινευω παντως!!!!!!!μανωλη σε χιλιοευχαριστω για την πραξη που εκανες να μου το πεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Αλοιμονο δεν εκανα και κατι! παρε τις διαστασεις και πηγαινε σε καποιο μεγαλο πολυκαταστημα εργαλειων και κοψε κοντρα πλακα 10 χιλιοστων για να μπορει και να το καρφωσεις!

----------


## jimmis12

Να ρωτήσω κάτη.

----------


## Giorgekid

> Να ρωτήσω κάτη.


και δεν ρωτας?

----------

